# Aquarium safe coating.



## stoopkid (Jan 2, 2012)

What is the best thing for coating and sealing things you would want to put into a salt water aquarium? For instance I made a solid backing for my tank but it bows out and there's really no way to fasten it well. My magfloat is a perfect temporary solution but I'd like to just use a regular magnet.

Something that can be brushed on would be best. What are my options?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Can't use just a magnet. You can buy a bunch of mag floats though. Or but the the Hydor magnetic backings.
Or just use silicone.


----------

